# H25 NOT seeing recordings on Genie



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

All - hoping someone might have an idea as to what the problem is... I currently have One Genie System and two C31 clients. I have had a lot of problems with one of the C31's and it's RF reception, so I called DirecTV and they agreed to "swap" my C31 for a H25 and an external RF Dongle. I received the unit this afternoon and activated it through DirecTV. It seems to perform flawlessly except for one MAJOR problem in that it isn't accessing my Genie's recordings. I have called tech support and spent the last 2 hours trying to fix this to no avail. The H25 "sees" the Genie, but when I go into the playlist, it's blank... Does anyone have any ideas? I have a SWM 8 and my Genie is bridging the Internet connection to the H25 - BTW the H25 passes the Internet test and says it's connected to DirecTV.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Go into your HR34 menu, setup, settings, whole home, share playlist and make sure it is set to yes.


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

Option is set to 'Yes' & 'All Rooms'


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Had that happen this week with my HR34 & H25. Resetting the H25 cleared the issue.


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Had that happen this week with my HR34 & H25. Resetting the H25 cleared the issue.


I wish it were that easy - have tried resetting the H25 multiple times - thanks though.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would shut down your entire system. SWM, Genie, clients and H25. (Remove power). Then start them up SWM first, wait minute or two, Genie, wait a minute or two, clients (one at a time), wait. H25. See if that helps.

Also, check splitters are correct type, connections are good - obvious stuff.
Make sure coax is not running through a surge protector.


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I would shut down your entire system. SWM, Genie, clients and H25. (Remove power). Then start them up SWM first, wait minute or two, Genie, wait a minute or two, clients (one at a time), wait. H25. See if that helps.
> 
> Also, check splitters are correct type, connections are good - obvious stuff.
> Make sure coax is not running through a surge protector.


Appreciate the reply - Did bring the SWM up first and followed with the Genie, then C31 - and finally H25. The C31 is "seeing" the Genie's playlist without issue... I don't think the C31 is accessing the recordings in the same way the H25 is...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't know what else to suggest, other than having a tech visit and/or getting the Genie replaced.

Actually, I do have one other suggestion. Swap the H25 and the C31 and see if the problem stays with the location, or stays with the device. If the problem stays with the location, it is indicative of either cabling, connector, or possibly the multiswitch (or LNB) itself. If the problem stays with the device, it suggests either the H25 or the HR34. Also, try only using the H25 (disconnect the C31) and see what happens.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

how are you connected to the internet. do you have a cinema connection kit (bbdeca, wcck) or do yo have it hardwired directly to the genie (hr34). if you have it connected directly disconnect the ethernet cable from the back of the receiver, go into network settings and do a restore settings ( on both the 34 and h25), after that is done, reset both the 34 and the h25, let them both boot up give them a min and check to see if they are seeing eachother. If they are seeing each other fine after this you can try and plug the ethernet back in and make sure they still work, if they keep not communicating after the ethernet is plugged back in you make have to install a bbdeca or wcck for the internet. (just a general note. I know theoretically you should be able to plug ethernet straight into the 34 and it work just fine as it has a built in cck but i have ran into a few occasions to were the system just would not work right without a external bbdeca connected.


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Also im sure you already checked this but make sure the h-25 is authorized for sharing.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe the router needs better placement location unless its near the receiver, That's what happen to me when I place the router on the floor and I was getting too many cutoffs and network disconnection, Maybe a central or elevated location or use a powerline adapter to extend your network.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

You just got the H25, right? Did it update to the current software? What version of software is on the H25 and the Genie? Is the problem even still happening, now that it is over 24 hours since installation?


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

Diana C said:


> You just got the H25, right? Did it update to the current software? What version of software is on the H25 and the Genie? Is the problem even still happening, now that it is over 24 hours since installation?


Still not seeng one another - I do have the ethernet plugged directly into the back of the Genie - I will try unplugging it. The tech on the phone was under the impression that I had a cinema connection kit installed (I didn't correct her - I was under the impression this was an "ok" way of supplying internet to the receivers) I did not update the software - I will have to check what the latest rev of software on the system is. Was there an earlier version that didn't play well with sharing? What's the latest rev for H25?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Genie is designed to allow the ethernet to be connected to it without a CCK. However some have experienced different results/symptoms with that configuration so it is certainly worth trying without it being connected.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/ will show you the current firmware in the satellite stream for all models of DirecTV equipment. That shows 0x05D2 for the H25-100 and 0x062C for the H25-500 and H25-700.

You can download the latest software by resetting your receiver (menu - settings - reset - reset receiver). The unit will shut down then come back on. The moment it comes back on (the very first blue welcome/startup screen you see) press the numbers 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote. Press them one time only, in order, and press no other keys. Timing is fairly critical, but if you do it right you should then see a searching for software screen, and the receiver will download the latest software. Don't do this if you already have the current software - it won't update if it is the same (it will still download it, but it won't actually install it).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. If you decide to disconnect the Ethernet cable from the HR34, be sure to reset the network settings on each receiver and rerun the network setup on each as well. The receivers will obtain an IP address like 169.254.x.x. After a few minutes, they should see each other (and yes it could very well take minutes for them to find each other).

If that works, plug the Ethernet cable back in and rerun the network setup on each receiver again and see if the issue is fixed. If not, we can look at using DHCP reservations or static IP addressing.

- Merg


----------



## blemert (May 18, 2008)

All - thanks for your help. I successfully downloaded the latest software and apon reboot the playlist appeared, I guess that was it. BTW I didn't need to disconnect ethernet, also what was funny is the Tech I was on with was describing the HR44 and she said it had a "Great feature" in that an ethernet cable could be plugged directly into the back of the receiver 

Thanks!


----------

